# Bleeding and now test is...



## Emily1983

...like this. So did I have positive today I would be DPO 13-14 or what do you say/see of this?
RFSU test (Swedish mark) 10mIU and photo is taken right at 5 minutes. Test interpretation time is 1-5 minutes. 
And no editing. I took it at daylight and with Pro camera(bright I know).


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it! Good luck!


----------



## Emily1983

Bevziibubble said:


> I see it! Good luck!

Thank you! I hope it is real


----------



## Fuchsia1412

I see that too. I just got my BFP a week or so ago and also bled quite a bit before I got it- probably for about 3 days and a mixture of bright red/pink/brown blood- tests are now VERY positive- so good luck, I hope yours get a lot darker!


----------



## Emily1983

Hi,and thank you for every answer I preciate very much. I had to do one test this morning,RFSU 25mIu,because now the bleeding stopped. I bled for just 3 day. Normal period is usually 4-5 days. I put here picture of this tests,I inverted it also so here it is.

This is Swedish test mark. Don’t know how many has done this,(I am from Finland),but this test never gets any colour if its negative. And that line came inside 1-5 minutes and I take this picture when it is dry. I had the same lookalike last pregnancy at 16 dpo last June but that I had MC.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something still


----------



## Emily1983

I made digital to clear this thing,it says not pregnant. It was waiting in a cup for 1,5 hour the pee I mean,so does it go diluted?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Digis are less sensitive so they take longer.


----------



## Emily1983

Bevziibubble said:


> Digis are less sensitive so they take longer.

Oh,I was thinking that would be sensitive too...I opened Digital and find three 
blue lines.


----------



## Bevziibubble

They always have lines inside


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see something faint good luck. 
Unfortunately digitals always have 2 lines.


----------



## Emily1983

Suggerhoney said:


> I see something faint good luck.
> Unfortunately digitals always have 2 lines.

Hello Suggerhoney: I took now Pregcheck (Wondfo). It shows a line but I am not sure if my eyes lie to me. I show that test,this iinside test time and inverted also.


----------



## JessaBear36

Not sure about the bleeding you had but I see lines on all the tests. Digital tests take more hcg to register positive. Also they always have 2 or 3 lines. Good luck.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Emily1983 said:


> Hello Suggerhoney: I took now Pregcheck (Wondfo). It shows a line but I am not sure if my eyes lie to me. I show that test,this iinside test time and inverted also.
> View attachment 1096606


I see it hon. 
Hope the bleeding was implantation


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it


----------



## Neversayno

Did you test anymore? X


----------



## Emily1983

Yeah,I have been testing and I got faintest positive. I put picture from this morning Pregcheck. It came at test time and got darker as it dried.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can see the line :)


----------



## Neversayno

I’m really sorry I’m struggling to see anything on that test. Hope it gets darker


----------



## Emily1983

Yeah,I have been testing and I got faintest positive. I put picture from this morning Pregcheck. It came at test time and got darker as it dried.
View attachment 1096859

View attachment 1096860



Bevziibubble said:


> I can see the line :)

Yeah thank you me too! But why did in Finnish forum say someone its grey and not in its real place. I think it is pink and on the right place. This forum is also for pregnancy tests. And this woman say this can not be positive because I have 3 weeks from ovulation and I got light bleeding for 3 says 1,5 weeks ago.


----------



## Fuchsia1412

I'm going to be honest and say i I think t's unlikely you're pregnant this long after ovulation and bleeding- if it was implantation bleed 10 days ago or a week, then a test that was too faint to take a picture of wouldn't be good. I'm really sorry, I mean it could be the beginning of a new pregnancy and just very early on, so fingers crossed for that!! Keep testing if you have symptoms, we all like to look at them! I can't see anything on that one though really


----------



## Emily1983

Fuchsia1412 said:


> I'm going to be honest and say i I think t's unlikely you're pregnant this long after ovulation and bleeding- if it was implantation bleed 10 days ago or a week, then a test that was too faint to take a picture of wouldn't be good. I'm really sorry, I mean it could be the beginning of a new pregnancy and just very early on, so fingers crossed for that!! Keep testing if you have symptoms, we all like to look at them! I can't see anything on that one though really

Yeah I am now sure. These faint lines were just indents. Because now is so long and never got real positive. 
I am sure now. Negative and not pregnant.
Thank you for all commenting.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Fuchsia1412

I'm really sorry for all the confusion this month. It's awful, and I know exactly how hard it is to let go of the last bit of hope- on to next month and hopefully that will be your month


----------

